# Fujifilm XC 50-230mm Lens for trade. Need XF 18MM.



## Tobinakehurst (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a Fujifilm XC 50-230mm f4.5-6.7 lens for trade.

35mm equivalency is 76-350

Retails for $399

New in box. It came as part of a bundle two days ago. I don't need this particular lens.

I need a XF 18mm f2.0

I am willing to throw in some cash.

I live in Washington state. If you are interested please e-mail me at tobinakehurst@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2014)

I can't help you ... but I just wanted to say hi to a fellow Fuji-ite, Fujian, Fujican and welcome to the forum. There is fujix-forum.com, which may be a better place to trade.

Gary


----------



## Tobinakehurst (Nov 30, 2014)

Appreciate the help! I just registered at fujix-forum.


----------

